# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Windows server 2008 + IIS7 : erreur 401.2 Accs refus

## lucie.houel

Bonjour  tous et  toutes,

Je voudrais migrer mon appli web, vers IIS7 et bien sr, je galre  ::mrgreen::  ::roll:: 

Alors,

J'ai cr un pool d'Application du nom de mon appli : 
Etat : Dmarr / Version du framework : v2.0 / Mode pipeline : Intgr / Identit : NetworkService

Ensuite, j'ai cr le site web, j'ai vrifi avec les commandes appcmd, il est bien dmarr et tout et tout. J'ai choisi l'authentification anonyme et laiss l'utilisateur par dfaut : IUSR, toutes les autres authentifications sont bien dsactives.

Physiquement, j'ai deux partitions : une pour lire et excuter (D ::):  et l'autre pour crire (E ::): , donc j'ai revrifi pour chaque, j'ai les droits suivants : 
D : 
IUSR, IIS_IUSRS, IIS_WPG, ASPNET --> Lecture, Lecture et Excution, Affichage du dossier
System, admins du domaine --> controle total

E : 
IUSR, IIS_IUSRS, IIS_WPG, ASPNET --> Modification, Lecture, Lecture et Excution, Affichage du dossier, Ecriture
System, admins du domaine --> controle total

Vous allez me dire qu'il y en a de trop, mais je me suis dit qu'une fois que a marchera, j'essaierai de restreindre pour vrifier que tout est utile.

Que vous dire d'autre .... j'ai essay avec l'authentification windows, a marche (en tous cas qd je suis connecte en admin).

Autre chose : les fichiers html et asp s'affichent correctement, mais pas les aspx. Cependant, j'ai revrifi dans les fonctionnalits des composants windows, tout ce qui concerne ASP et tout est bien install.

Voil je crois que j'ai fait le tour et donc, quand je saisie mon url, j'ai l'erreur 401.2 Accs refus.

Si vous aviez une ide vous sauveriez le dernier cheveux que je n'ai pas encore arrach  ::?:  ::mrgreen:: 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !

----------


## lucie.houel

Pour info, j'ai fait les tests suivants,

Sur le site par dfaut : port 80 : C:\Inetpub\wwwroot : 

coucou.html (texte du fichier : coucou html) --> ok
coucou.asp (texte du fichier : coucou asp) --> ok
coucou.aspx (texte du fichier : coucou aspx) --> ok

C'est ok que ce soit avec un navigateur directement sur serveur et de mon poste avec http://adresseip/coucou.html ...

Sur mon site : port 82 : D:\test : 

coucou.html (texte du fichier : coucou html) --> ok
coucou.asp (texte du fichier : coucou asp) --> ok
coucou.aspx (texte du fichier : coucou aspx) --> *ko*

L par contre c'est ok pour les 2 premiers *mais seulement avec le navigateur sur le serveur*, sur mon poste : http://adresseip:82/coucou.html me donne un message d'erreur

J'ai galement tent un aspnet_regiis.exe, mais a n'a rien donn.

----------


## lucie.houel

du nouveau,  priori ce sont ces lignes l de mon web.config qui le gnait : 



```

```

Si qqu'un a l'explication a m'intresse.

Ceci tant dit je peux accder  l'ensemble de mon site directement sur le serveur, mais pas sur mon poste. Si je tape l'adresse ip du serveur, je tombe sur le site par dfaut, mais si je tape adresseip:82 : "Internet Explorer ne peut afficher ..."

----------


## lucie.houel

Si a intresse qqu'un : j'ai remis exactement les mmes droits NTFS que le rpertoire wwwroot et j'ai ouvert les bons ports du firewall. Maintenant a marche.

----------

